# The Brabazon - The Belfry



## MickCTR (Apr 13, 2009)

Morning Chaps,

I organise most of the society days out for my company, and ever since I took over the planning of these events myself and my colleague/playing partner are constantly trying to improve on the last event to ensure that everyone has a fantastic time. The pursuit of golfing nirvana brought us to The Belfry or more notably The Brabazon for the first event of 2009! 

I'll try to keep this brief as I could waffle on forever as we had such a great time. I'll start with the staff, everyone was so friendly and professional it made the whole process of organising the event an absolute doddle. Even on the day the staff in every area of the course could not have been better. Even the starter came out of his hut and had a bit of banter with us on the first tee. The whole feeling around the resort is so relaxed and made us all feel completely at home. A stark contrast to some of my local courses where the feeling is very uptight and the staff are really nothing short of pompous! If a world class course like the Belfry can be so relaxed then no course should have an excuse. 

The pro shop was unbelievable, to give you an idea of what its like the very first words that passed my lips as I walked in were 'its like Meadowhall but for golfers'! I know where I am going the next time the missus says 'lets go shopping'  

A quick account of the day then, we arrived bright and early at 8am, ready for a 10:40 tee off, we were greeted by 2 members of staff at the front desk who were expecting us and had prepared a bag with 16 free course planners, scorecards, bag tickets, range tokens (30 balls) and locker room codes. We were then treated to bacon rolls in the restaurant before going for a good scout around the pro shop (or heaven as i like to call it) and then to the range for a warm up. The driving range itself is really quite special too, it has its own smaller shop as well as fitting bays for all the big brands which look more like studios than the fitting bays that most of are used to! After sending a very tentative 30 balls up the driving range we then went to get ready for our big moment! The starter was great, as I said earlier he gave us a few course rules, calmed the nerves a little bit and joined us for a bit of friendly banter on the first tee. Then it was time to make real fools of ourselves. If only I'd had some idea what I was letting myself in for! I have my good and bad days like everyone else but as a rule I am a fairly solid 10 handicapper, this course made a monkey out of me. I intend to go back and show it who's boss but I get the feeling i'll end up licking my wounds again, however even playing like a numpty couldn't wipe the smile from my face! Everyone had the time of their life, I have never seen so many grown men grinning like school kids in my life. It made the effort of organising the day worthwhile. Anyway, I won't share my score  but it wasn't good. I wil add though, my playing buddy drove the green at 10 (which has now made him unbearable) and I made easy work of the 18th which I was very very pleased with. What a hole that is, easily the best hole I have ever played in my 14 years of golfing! The course was something very special indeed, fairways like carpets, greens like snooker tables, and hazards everywhere. If you don't engage your brain fully this course will make you look foolish, as i discovered,

After the golf we were back in the restaurant for a 2 course meal which was again of exceptional quality, a quick presentation and then we dispersed. 

I can't recommend this experience highly enough, and the whole day only cost Â£85. An absolute bargain and a trip I will be making again in the next few months! 

So much for keeping it brief!

Here's us raring to go on the first!


----------



## ev123uk (Apr 16, 2009)

Everything Golf wise about the Belfry is bang on, the hotel however is a dump and needs the upcoming rebuild drastically to keep up with the golf facilities.


----------



## haplesshacker (Apr 16, 2009)

That's not what I wanted to read. Considering that some of us might be taking our wives there for the GM meet in August!!


----------



## KeefG (Apr 16, 2009)

Its not _that_ bad hapless.  I stayed there in February, the rooms are a little dated and could do with a lick of paint here & there.

But the beds are dead comfy, the showers in the bathrooms are as powerful as water cannons and the tv has free sky sports channels.  What more do you need?

Outside of the rooms and the entire place is really plush, the 2 restaurants are very very nice.


----------



## nmartyn (Apr 16, 2009)

simple solution... upgrade your room to one of the suites 

we went for my b'day in January and my bird did for me as a surprise - we had our own lounge/dressing area, x2 bathrooms and a balcony overlooking the 18th.

awesome!





although if i'd known i wouldn't have spent the extra Â£80 on it!


----------



## TonyN (Apr 18, 2009)

Or just dont take HID on a lads trip!


----------



## mono217 (Apr 19, 2009)

It sound as if you had a great day and id have to play there one day maybe this year not sure yet thanks for the review.


----------



## ev123uk (May 4, 2009)

We stayed at Hanbury Manor for three nights prior to going to the Belfry which perhaps made th Blefy hotel seem a little worse than it is!  Our room was bad though and the buffet meal an the restaurent was shocking as far as i'm concerned but may just have been a bad night.

The golf however is first class in every aspect.


----------



## ADB (May 5, 2009)

Have to agree about the hotel. Went with HID for a birthday treat of golf and Spa (for her). We upgraded but were still in a room overlooking the car park and no better than a mid-priced hotel chain, certainly not luxury. 

Depends what you want but we went on a Saturday and found the main bar area a bit lively (think stag do's and bouncers), although ou can find some quiter spots.

I know this sounds more like a hotel review, but everyone visiting should know it is not a top quality destination but a resort that deals with big numbers and has to cater as such.

I have also stayed at Hanbury Manor and found the experience far superior.

Saying all that, the Brabazon really is a must-play for all the history and the challenge that meets you on each tee. The condition is always good and the staff are excellent.


----------

